# glass bong cleaning



## jesuse (May 7, 2011)

im sick of alwas buying new glass bongs cause they get all oily!!
was gona stick them in my dishwasher b4 but decided against that i normaly boil the ketel and pure boiling water threw!!/      any body out ther know how to get my glass nice and clean? iv tried most things out ther shampoo,scrub wash, washing up liqued all sorts


----------



## Sixx (May 7, 2011)

Go to any grocery store.... Buy a small tub of Oxi Clean.... Mix maybe 1/4 cup to a 1/2 gallon of water and soak for 30 mins.... Shake shake shake, or if you have some sort of brush that you dont mind getting dirty with resin, a little brushing and that bong will be sparkling... Almost.
There are products designed specifically for cleaning, but they can be costly.
I was very pleased when I tried the oxi clean for the first time.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2011)

I use rubbing alcohol and coarse salt like sea salt...shake the crap out of it and rinse....repeat till clean.


----------



## AluminumMonster (May 7, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I use rubbing alcohol and coarse salt like sea salt...shake the crap out of it and rinse....repeat till clean.


 

:yeahthat:


This works so well it not funny. No, seriuosly, stop laughing.


IDK where that came from lol :holysheep:


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 7, 2011)

Coarse salt with hot water, and a bit of iso alcohol. Shake.

Works for me...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 7, 2011)

As stated above.
But instead of brushes or such. Mr.Clean Magic Erasers clean anything spotless.
I keep a tub of them in my toke zone.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> As stated above.
> But instead of brushes or such. Mr.Clean Magic Erasers clean anything spotless.
> I keep a tub of them in my toke zone.



Spear you got a "toke zone"? I love it.I guess i am spoiled...I light up any where in the house....gotta watch outside though.


----------



## jesuse (May 8, 2011)

cheers guys ill give thes a bash see wot works for me peace[j]


----------



## Bleek187 (May 8, 2011)

alcohol and salt is the best thing for cleaning a bong or bowl .. period.. pour some salt in there.. pour some alcohol in there.. swerl it around a few times.. wash it out.. clean as it will ever be..


----------



## OGKushman (May 8, 2011)

ive had same bong and bub for 8 years or so. OP buys new pieces when dirty?! lol

alcohol and salt. period.


----------



## jesuse (May 8, 2011)

wot is rubbing alcohol ? can i use vodka? And tabel salt?  anyone


----------



## StoneyBud (May 8, 2011)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> alcohol and salt is the best thing for cleaning a bong or bowl .. period.. pour some salt in there.. pour some alcohol in there.. swirl it around a few times.. wash it out.. clean as it will ever be..


 
I use Epsom Salt and Isopropyl Alcohol. Works fantastic. The Epsom Salt has larger crystals than regular table salt and cleans faster IMO.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 8, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> wot is rubbing alcohol ? can i use vodka? And table salt? anyone


"Rubbing Alcohol" is Isopropyl Alcohol. Available almost anywhere in the world. Table salt will work. I use Epsom Salt because the particles are larger and have more weight when swirling them around in the bong.


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2011)

Table salt won't work nearly as well as Coarse sea salt or Epsom salt...


----------



## StoneyBud (May 8, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Table salt won't work nearly as well as Coarse sea salt or Epsom salt...


 
I've always used the Epsom Salts. Man, when it's finished, it almost looks like the bong has been polished.

I love the first hit in a perfectly cleaned bong. Full of ice cold whatever....

Man, bong hit heaven.


----------



## Ricochet Ranger (May 8, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I've always used the Epsom Salts. Man, when it's finished, it almost looks like the bong has been polished.
> 
> I love the first hit in a perfectly cleaned bong. Full of ice cold whatever....
> 
> Man, bong hit heaven.


 
...you sold me, dude. I'm going to go clean my bong right now! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Bleek187 (May 8, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I've always used the Epsom Salts. Man, when it's finished, it almost looks like the bong has been polished.


 
good call.. Epsom salt works well

also you can buy Isopropyl alcohol at any drug store.. you could use vodka if you wanted.. never tryed it but it will work.. ISO will work better tho..


----------



## StoneyBud (May 9, 2011)

Just a reminder to all; make sure you rinse the heck outta the bong to get all the alcohol and salt out of it. Lots of nice hot water.

Don't make lighting a bong filled with fumes the last thing you ever see.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 9, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Spear you got a "toke zone"? I love it.I guess i am spoiled...I light up any where in the house....gotta watch outside though.


Because you said this.  "gotta watch outside though" 
I set up the gravity bong outside in the beautiful 75 degree weather while washing the car this morning in the driveway. 
(wax on, wax off, bong hit, wax on, wax off, bong hit)
Just cause I can.


----------

